# Celexa?



## 16879 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi, I was recently prescribed Celexa to help manage my depression and anxiety. I was wondering if anybody else here has taken Celexa and whether or not it screwed around with their IBS. Last week, I had a huge IBS attack/mental breakdown and I'm really scared of it occuring again, so I'm trying to be as careful as possible with everything I do.


----------



## 21602 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am on 30 mg of Celexa. I have been taking it for depression and it did not help or hinder my IBS. I am on 150 mg of Amnitriptalene (sp) and when I first started taking it it really help with the ibs. Now it seems nothing helps. Sorry that i don't have better news.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been on Celexa for almost 5 years now - am currently at 60mg. I believe it helps my IBS because stress and depression bring on the attacks for me. Give it a try if you haven't already. What have you got to lose?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Mindy: I thought the max dose for celexa was 40mg? Right now i'm on 40mg and thought that was as high as you can go.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have to take 2 pills - 1 40mg and 1 20mg. My doctor upped me from 40 to 60 after having a hysterectomy in September.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was on it for a bit. I found I couldn't deal with some strange pains and sensations I got while on it. Couldn't tell if D was same or worse but D is listed as a side effect so I'd say at least expect to have it while building up, if not the entire time on it.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I was on Celexa for a little bit, but I had to stop taking it because it gave me diarrhea, the very thing I was taking it for to stop.


----------

